# My New Snails! (Name Ideas?)



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Got my three mystery snails today! Two are in my 55 gal. tank, and one is in my 10 gal. betta tank. My largest, Alice, has a creamy tan shell and a cream body with light orange spots. Alice was named after the daughter of an actor in sketch comedy group Studio C. Jason is my smallest and has a gray shell and dark body with orange spots. He was named after Studio C actor Jason Gray (since he's a gray snail and yeah). His nickname is Jason the Gray (like Gandalf the Gray). Those two both reside in my 55 gal.
The last one, who's size is between the two, has no name. He has a hazel shell and light body. Name ideas?

Pictures in same order as the names.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

I was going to name him Shelldon, but when I saw him I decided I wanted a cuter name, or at least one that seems to fit him better. Maybe someday I'll name another snail Shelldon. Just doesn't fit my hazel dude.


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Haze, Fox, or Mars?
I tried XD


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Hmmm... Maybe Martian? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

That sounds cool XD


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Still no name. Tried out Martian, didn't really fit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Is it a boy or girl? or do you care?


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Found a name! It's a girl, her name is Jenny

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilymouse385 (Jun 16, 2017)

Yay! ^^


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

BTW, snails are hermaphrodites, so they are both male and female. 

1. Steve
2. Bodhi
3. Joe 
4. Drew
5. Rose 
6. Maria
7. Deborah


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> BTW, snails are hermaphrodites, so they are both male and female.


Mystery snails are one of the few that actually do have male and female. Males have a penis sheath under their shell. 
I named the hazel one Jenny. 

I think my betta may have eaten/bit off part of Alice's one feeler the one time when he nipped at her. Shes no longer in that tank, but will it grow back if that's the case (I'm not sure, I only got a glimpse)


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------

